# HammerDown's Screenshots!!!!



## HammerDown (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 18, 2004)

not to shabby..................


----------



## Crazy (Apr 18, 2004)

Not too bad, not too bad at all... I don't suppose CS could host and post them? 
(With full credit given to the überpilot HammerDown, of course  )


----------



## HammerDown (Apr 18, 2004)

SURE!!! I was going to ask if you could, but I decided to just put them here....go ahead!!!


----------



## Crazy (Apr 18, 2004)

They're up


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 18, 2004)

hmmmm hammerdown hows about a match sometime? i can fly good too (in battlefield) and btw, how did you convert the pics to jpg/bmp? mine are another format (.tga) and i cant make em viewable


----------



## Crazy (Apr 18, 2004)

programs like Paint Shop Pro and Photoshop can read and edit tga's


----------



## Archer (Apr 19, 2004)

Or just use a SS program, like GrabIt (I think) or GrabClipSave and tell it to save as a JPG.

I happened to have 341 SSs, none intentionally taken (different directory than the ones I mean to take), and my computer only opened about 180 of them before deciding enouhg was enough. The only decent one I found of planes is attached. I really need to change my SS button so I stop accidentally taking screenies


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 19, 2004)

that look rubbish..................


----------



## Archer (Apr 19, 2004)

Ya, but its better than all the shots of a destroyer shooting buildings, driving a carrier around, fixing a Sherman, etc


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 19, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> that look rubbish..................


i disagree strongly, that has got to be one of the best bf screenis ive ever seen... (it cant be compared to my AEP scrennies though  , ask crazy, he knows my pics are good and if anyone disagrees, im posting a couple for proof)


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 20, 2004)

sweet pics germans


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 20, 2004)

thank ya, and sorry if the page loads for all eternity from the abundance of pics on it...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 21, 2004)

Here are some nice explosion pics              (that fart one is relevant because the fart symbolizes the bullets the fart goes in the nose and the fainting symbolizes the death of those around)


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Apr 21, 2004)

(yes, i do realize that i AM pulling a lanc here, but anyway...)

450 POSTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 24, 2004)

you see C.C, i've got a type of post named after me, i see you haven't...........


----------



## brad (May 2, 2004)

what game is it


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 2, 2004)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> you see C.C, i've got a type of post named after me, i see you haven't...........


 oh but he does, two in fact! " 8) " is one, and "    " is the other...


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 2, 2004)

brad said:


> what game is it


 the first screenshots at the top of the page posted by archer and hammerdown are from Battlefield 1942, and the ones posted by me are from IL2 Sturmovik Forgotten Battles: Ace Expansion Pack


----------



## brad (May 3, 2004)

cool


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 5, 2004)

8)


----------



## plan_D (May 5, 2004)

I've never played BF:1942 nor have I play the second Il-2 but my brother has the first one and I'm damn good on that. We try and out match each other on stunts, and ramming which is always fun seeing how many aircraft you can take out without destroying yourself.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 7, 2004)

ill have to try that


----------



## plan_D (May 7, 2004)

I've done two Ju-52 and that's my record, haha. It's not very good, I know.


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 8, 2004)

hmmm never tried that before.... i have that too mate, and so does crazy, if you ever want a match in IL2 regular, Ill play you


----------



## brad (May 9, 2004)

ccccccccccccccccccoooooooooooooooolllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll sceeen shots :fist:


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 23, 2004)

oh God, the middle finger's back................


----------



## brad (May 23, 2004)

no im going to stop putin smiles on


----------

